# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Version 2.2.0 Released Hot and First in world Update

## mohamed73

*Asansam Version 2.2.0 Released  Hot & First in world Update   About* *ASANSAM instruction:*  *WE  RELEASED ASANSAM BOX INSTRUCTION FOR OUR USERS FOR BETTER WORK WITH  ASANSAM BOX AND WE ADD TWO LANGUAGE FOR THIS TIME AND WE WILL ADD SOON  MORE THAN * *
GT-i9500 Restore PB/Unbrick First in World GT-I9505 Restore PB/Unbrick First in World GT-i9508 Restore PB/Unbrick First in World GT-I9502 Restore PB/Unbrick First in World SGH-I337 Restore PB/Unbrick First in World SGH-M919V Restore PB/Unbrick First in World SCH-I545 Restore PB/Unbrick First in World GT-i9508 R&W Flash/R&W EFS,UB/One click Root* *First in World
SGH-N055* *R&W Flash/R&W EFS,UB/One click Root First in World SCH-i959* *R&W Flash/R&W EFS,UB/One click Root First in World SPH-L720* *R&W Flash/R&W EFS,UB/One click Root First in World SCH-R970* *R&W Flash/R&W EFS,UB/One click Root First in World 
SCH-R970C* *R&W Flash/R&W EFS,UB/One click Root* *First in World**
GT-S5301L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Flash/Full Services GT-S5301B Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Flash/Full Services GT-S5301 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Flash/Full Services GT-S5303 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Flash/Full Services GT-S7500T Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Flash/Full Services/R&W Nvm SGH-I827D Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Flash/Full Services/R&W Nvm* *GT-I8730T Flash/Full Services/read and write nvm GT-I9128V Flash/Full Services SGH-I337M Flash/Full Services GT-S6310  Flash/Full Services GT-S6310N Flash/Full Services GT-S6312  Flash/Full Services GT-S6810  Flash/Full Services GT-S6810P Flash/Full Services GT-S5296 Flash/Full Services*  *About Read and Write nvm
==================* *For Read/Write NVM you dont need to select any model, just going to Qualcomm and other tab and use this future.
There is one Check box added in this new version(Automatic port Finder), in Qualcomm and other tab.
For  read/write NVM in Qualcomm models if you tick this check box Soft   going  to find Samsung Qualcomm diagnostic port Automatic, but If   software  cant detect port and procedure not start 
Just restart application  and untick this check box and select comport   Manualy in ASANSAM soft  (when phone connected in samsung Qualcomm   diagnostic mode hit R button  then select corresponding Samsung qualcomm   diagnostic port) then going  to read/write NVM* * About Root Button
============
Enable Usb Debugging(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) and press Galaxy s4 Root button 
Android Service/One click Root part*  *About Restore PB ============* *This   option and Button is for only phones that startup is ok but phone show   unknown baseband and when go to recovery mode show u E: failed to  mount  /efs (Invalid argument) or Not show EFS block in mount command* *Please read manual before use this button* *Never   dont risk and use this Method for failed to mount /data or failed to   mount /system or Unknown baseband(modem damaged) or other problem*  *Please read carefully and step to step
=========================* http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f716/warning-please-read-post-before-use-restore-pb-warning-1661676/  *Download ========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ==============* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ============== * *Download and extract to c:/asansam2(Need 2.1.9)* * Still Need Other Samsung Android Tool?*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

